# betta bends in half!



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

this is the case.

I had a male betta in excellent condition. 

2 weeks ago, it stopped eating( it tried to get food at the top, but couldn't somehow).

i didn't really do anything and just left him alone( i thought he would get better on his own).

next morning i came in and saw my betta bended in half!
he stayed like that for 1 week and died.:-( 

did he get paralysed or it was some kind of unheard of disease?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

!? idk ************ happened to your fish. By bent in half do you mean like bent over backwards, or folded up?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

eh thats weird!! ive never heard of that before..!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

kal123456 said:


> 2 weeks ago, it stopped eating( it tried to get food at the top, but couldn't somehow).


Swim bladder disease?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

he bent like a 90' angle?


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had that happen before and I have absolutely no clue. Might have to do with the swim bladder, but it's still a mystery to me.


----------

